# Helmets with removable chin bars



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

So I've been looking at these type of helmets. I would like to be able to strap on a chin bar when I'm trying something new, or not have it during long climbs and would welcome one going down. Any one have real world experience with one?


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

I was hit by a car in September, and in the middle of some surgeries on my face, so I have to wear a full face until they're completed. 
I've been using a Bell Super 2R, and I'm happy with it.
Relatively light, with good ventilation. I'd recommend it !

Los


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

This right here is why I won't buy one: http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/giro-switchblade-failure-1041207.html

I have a MET Parachute, and I can wear it all day. Fox Proframe is out now too. There are lots of threads discussing these, even on the first page of this sub-forum.
Apparel and Protection - Mtbr.com


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I find the Bell Super 2R fits great with the chin bar but terrible without it. The helmet slips way up your head when pushed and exposes most of your forehead to possible damage. I'll only use it as a full face from now on. At least until I get around around to replacing it with a real fullface. 

I purchased an IXS Trail RS on sale as my half-lid and the fit is incredible. With it cinched down it will not slide up my head yet it's very comfortable.


----------



## LizInTheSun (Mar 1, 2017)

I used a bell super 2R as well and it's great. When climbing I don't wear the chin bar so it keeps me cooler and once I'm at the top I'll strap it on and have my downhill fun


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Cerberus75 said:


> So I've been looking at these type of helmets. I would like to be able to strap on a chin bar when I'm trying something new, or not have it during long climbs and would welcome one going down. Any one have real world experience with one?


As a thought, you should try and head to your LBS to try on the helmet first.

Each manufacture as their own interpretation of what a riders head is shaped like. If you already know your head shape and have a brand you trust go for that one.

My "internet" opinion ranks them in this order

Giro Switchblade- DH certified
Bell Super 3R
Bell Super 2R

If it means anything, I rock 2 helmets- Not at the same time

Giro Feature Mips- for riding around local XC trails and the kids
Met Parachute- for all mountain


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

gckless said:


> This right here is why I won't buy one: http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/giro-switchblade-failure-1041207.html...


I was wondering if that was by design. Helmets are designed to get consumed by a crash and perhaps the strength of the chinbar attachment was designed to give way before it damaged your neck or something. It would be less than great if your face was preserved but your neck was broken, right?


----------



## CWWalker (May 11, 2016)

Bell Super 2R (or now 3R) is excellent.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

Lone Rager said:


> I was wondering if that was by design. Helmets are designed to get consumed by a crash and perhaps the strength of the chinbar attachment was designed to give way before it damaged your neck or something. It would be less than great if your face was preserved but your neck was broken, right?


I don't think that's the case. Otherwise motorcycle and full DH helmets would be doing the same, and these certifications that people tote would be much different. Plus it has a greater chance of actually screwing up your face or neck when it breaks; who knows where it's going to go or what sharp pieces will be exposed to your neck or face.


----------



## FPtheBored (Oct 15, 2014)

I replaced my parachute with a switchblade as I'd had a few too many falls on it to feel comfortable continuing to use it. For days when I'm hitting larger jumps I still used a traditional full face and after hearing about the chinbar on the switchblade its pretty much been relegated to half shell xc rides. Some thoughts on the helmets in general though.

The parachute is extremely light and very breathable especially in comparison to the switchblade. No exaggeration I barely felt warmer wearing it than a half shell in 80 degree heat. Still I have prolonged descents and climbs where i ride so I remove strap helmets to the pack regardless of what I'm using so I don't have a good judge on how it would feel in that aspect. Due to its light weight and padding I did not feel as secure wearing it as opposed to a traditional full face, using a troy lee designs d3 at the moment, so I'd still swap helmets when I knew I'd be riding bigger jumps or really pushing.

The Switchblade weighs as much as my old bell full 9 did and my tld d3, but it does breath a tad better and have a removable chin bar. Its not ventilated as well as the parachute. I did find it very comfortable though and its weight brought me more reassurance with about a 300g increase over the parachute. Sadly hearing about the chin bar breaking off renders the helmet kinda pointless for me though as it weighs about as much as my traditional full faces and breathes just a little better. As I don't wear helmets on climbs there is no real advantage to the chin bar being removable except I wanted to use it part time as a half shell. Since I cannot rely on the protection of the chin bar I don't really have a reason to use or recommend it. Shame because I liked how it fit and the style of the all black one.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

ehfour said:


> As a thought, you should try and head to your LBS to try on the helmet first.
> 
> Each manufacture as their own interpretation of what a riders head is shaped like. If you already know your head shape and have a brand you trust go for that one.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I know Bell fits me well, looking for real world experience. I'll wear a DH helmet when doing lift service trails. Just looking for the extra protection when I decided to goof off.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

I had a bell super 2r with chinbar and replaced it with a switchblade..bell was lighter and cooler. Switchblade is comfortable but kinda finicky to fit especialy with goggles. I only have 2 rides with it and still playing with the fit. It's nice that the switchblade has an extra set of pads to help with fit. I prefer it's go pro mount visor vs bells. I crashed and lost my go pro off the top of my bell. Bells mount is made to breakaway.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Once I figured out my parachute isn't really hotter than my half lid, I wear it on every mtb ride now, my half is now my commuter helmet. 

As others have said, you need to try them on if you can find them. I have a Giro shaped head and the MET fits me well.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

FPtheBored said:


> I
> The parachute is extremely light and very breathable especially in comparison to the switchblade. No exaggeration I barely felt warmer wearing it than a half shell in 80 degree heat.





Harryman said:


> Once I figured out my parachute isn't really hotter than my half lid, I wear it on every mtb ride now, my half is now my commuter helmet.
> 
> As others have said, you need to try them on if you can find them. I have a Giro shaped head and the MET fits me well.


Cer I'm in your area and even in our humidity I don't find the MET uncomfortable. I posted this a long time ago when I first got mine.

It's marginally hotter on a climb, but not by very much. Once moving it as well ventilated as any 1/2 dome I've run and I don't buy cheap helmets.


----------



## rossy (Mar 3, 2017)

Only time the chin bar ever come off my super 3r was when the helmet basically snapped in two. Just couldnt be bothered really.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

I've ridden/tested the Super 2R and 3R and found the latter to be much more comfortable when using the chin bar.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks all for the info in this thread. Going to Whistler and pulled the trigger on the Parachute. As long as it's livable, I don't think it's going to be worth the trouble to bring the chin guard along and then have to stop and install it. I'll just bring my 1/2 lid helmet for whenever that is all I will need (which I hope will be little to none during my trip).


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Harryman said:


> my half is now my commuter helmet.


funny thing is (not funny really) these days commuting on the street is more dangerous than World Cup DH.


----------

